

Ask HN: How to provide health insurance for one co-founder? - BryanB55

I&#x27;m a co-founder in an LLC Partnership company. I have one other founder who already has health insurance through his spouse. I&#x27;m looking now to purchase health insurance for just myself and trying to figure out the best way to go about doing that.<p>Ideally I&#x27;d like the company to pay the premium but that seems to be a bit difficult since I need an individual plan. It sounds like some things have changed since the Affordable Care Act and possibly only under certain conditions can a company pay for or reimburse an individual health pan. Has anyone done anything similar? What is the best tax deduction and cost effective way to go about purchasing an individual health plan for a single person? (I receive a K-1 as a member of the LLC).
======
debacle
[https://www.healthcare.gov/small-businesses/provide-shop-
cov...](https://www.healthcare.gov/small-businesses/provide-shop-coverage/)

I'm assuming you take a salary in addition to your K-1 share. If your co-
founder is covered through his wife's plan, he doesn't count against the 70%
requirement.

------
logn
I think you should look into ACA plans. This link might help regarding taxes:
[http://www.taxact.com/support/715/self-employed-health-
insur...](http://www.taxact.com/support/715/self-employed-health-insurance-
deduction/)

------
michaelbuddy
have him / her pick an individual plan and then set up a reimbursement.

